# Whats the breakdown of your day/week looks like?



## SkyFall (Jun 19, 2012)

In percentage or hours whats the breakdown of your day or week looks like? Are you a workaholic? are you a gym maniac? are you fan of 12hours of sleep?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is a regular weekday for me:

6:45am - Wake up. Shower. Contacts. Dressed for work, etc.
7:15am - Leave house. Drive on 401 for what seems to be an eternity.
8:30am - Arrive at work (hopefully on time). Work.
10:30am - Break for 15-20 minutes.
1:00pm - Lunch for 30 minutes. Usually get gasoline at this time so I don't have to do it after work or before work.
3:00pm - Break for 15-20 minutes.
4:20pm - Leave the office. Drive on 401 for what seems to be an eternity.
5:30pm - Arrive at home. Move cars around. Say hello to tenants. Get changed out of work clothes.
6:00pm - Sit around the house. Relax. Make Dinner. Watch a movie. Clean the house. Whatever needs to be done.
11:00pm - Get ready for bed. Brush teeth. Contacts. Etc.
11:15 - Get into bed. Mess around on phone with the lights off. Check CMF or GTA Aquaria forums. Check markets sometimes.
11:30 - 11:45 - Try to go to sleep.
12:00am - Passed out.


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

3% of my week is spent napping.
4% of my week is spent playing soccer.
6% of my week is spent at the gym.
17% of my week is spent lounging around at home, on the computer, buying/selling stocks.
27% of my week is spent working. Up at 5:45am, home by 4.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

We get up when we want, (usually early), exercise when we want, do everything else when we want......and for me it's been that way since December 28, 1988......what's not to like?


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

the_apprentice said:


> 3% of my week is spent napping.
> 4% of my week is spent playing soccer.
> 6% of my week is spent at the gym.
> 17% of my week is spent lounging around at home, on the computer, buying/selling stocks.
> 27% of my week is spent working. Up at 5:45am, home by 4.


You forgot the other 57%...


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> We get up when we want, (usually early), exercise when we want, do everything else when we want......and for me it's been that way since December 28, 1988......what's not to like?


You've been doing whatever you wish since before I was even born..... :eek2:

Must be nice.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

ill use Kaejs template for my typical day:

6:30am - Wake up. Lay in bed and go over my day in my mind. Shower. 
7:15am - Blend up some fruit for breakfast. Chat with the kids and wife
7:30am - Walk to work. 25 minutes
8:00am - At work, check for emergencies, if not, walk over to coffee shop and get coffee and chat.
10:00am - Head out to field and see what is happening
12:00pm - Head home for lunch
4:30pm - Leave the office. Walk home.
5:00pm - Start supper and play with the kids and wife.
6:00pm - Yard work or in house project.
7:00pm - Go out for a walk
9:00pm - Interact with wife, or computer or Tv time
10:30 - 11:30 - Try to go to sleep.
12:00am - Passed out.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

KaeJS said:


> You've been doing whatever you wish since before I was even born..... :eek2:
> 
> Must be nice.


Ignoring pick-up and temporary jobs, I only 'seriously' (cough, cough), worked for about 15 years in my life, (and almost half of that was in Saudi)......I consider myself truly blessed. :biggrin:


----------



## the_apprentice (Jan 31, 2013)

KaeJS said:


> You forgot the other 57%...


You're right. The ones I mentioned are my "fixed" percentages, and I leave the other 50% open to outings, errands, driving, vacations, etc. Those vary week to week.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

Sept - May
6:30 or 7:30 up depending on class start time
feed cats, etc
6:45 or 7:45 drive to McD's for coffee/muffin - then to work (15 mins total)
8:00 to 4 or 9:00 to 5 - work
I eat lunch at my desk. work/surf
Home by 5:30
Jeopardy PVR'd with dinner
Tinker, boat, guitar, treadmill, clean, fix etc
sometimes back into town to play tennis
another hour of TV or internet
shower/tub etc. 
Bed by 11:30 or 12.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

6am: Woken up by either chicken, construction or drunk people screaming
7am: Finishes changing and trying to sleep get outside qnd have breakfast
8am: Gather with other travelers to find out what to do together or negotiate with a local on a tour
9am: On a camel/motorbike/bicycle/boat going somewhere
10am: In the desert/up a mountain/diving in a wreck
noon: Lunch at a local restaurant
1pm: Contiune the morning's activity
3pm: Get back, wind down
4pm: Nap
5pm: Get together with travelers to discuss the day
6pm: Dinner out with travelers
7pm: Internet figure out what else to do or where to go
8pm: Go out drinking or go to bed if there are no pubs


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Sunday ... up at about 7:30, shower, breakfast, make lunches, pack cooler, pour coffees to go ... gas up jeep, head down 416, get off at Johnstown, take scenic route along Highway 2/1000 Islands Parkway to Ivy Lea, lunch on boat ... cruise 1000 Islands for the day ... dock, return home stopping for dinner in Brockville ... repeat every 3 or 4 days.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Get up whenever I want.
Do whatever I want when I want during the day and evening..... Surf internet, read books, run, kayak, work out, ride motorcycle, putter on cars & motorcycle, yard work, work vegetable and flower garden, boating, maintain house(replacing balcony decks, railing and patio doors right now), scenic coastal car drive, go shopping, watch TV/movies, check markets and investments, research/plan future trips, enjoy drinks on the deck or gazebo, barbecue, relax on the beach, call or visit friends & family......
Go to bed when I want. 
Rinse and repeat... Be thankful as Life is good.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

RBull said:


> Get up whenever I want.
> Do whatever I want when I want during the day and evening..... Surf internet, read books, run, kayak, work out, ride motorcycle, putter on cars & motorcycle, yard work, work vegetable and flower garden, boating, maintain house(replacing balcony decks, railing and patio doors right now), scenic coastal car drive, go shopping, watch TV/movies, check markets and investments, research/plan future trips, enjoy drinks on the deck or gazebo, barbecue, relax on the beach, call or visit friends & family......
> Go to bed when I want.
> Rinse and repeat... Be thankful as Life is good.


That looks very good. I hope to be doing much of the same starting 3 months from now. 

RBull, now that I look at that again, that is eerily close to how I envision my own retirement. Just need to add the long stints in the Baja and some cabin building. Can't wait. :biggrin:


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Jon_Snow said:


> That looks very good. I hope to be doing much of the same starting 3 months from now.
> 
> RBull, now that I look at that again, that is eerily close to how I envision my own retirement. Just need to add the long stints in the Baja and some cabin building. Can't wait. :biggrin:


Thanks. That's awesome for you Jon_Snow. No cabin for me. We live on the ocean. Our "baja" will be somewhere down south or in Europe for a while in the winters. 

I only retired 5 weeks ago-just turned 55 so a bit older than you.....was working PT for about 2 1/2 years before that phasing down. Wife retired a couple of years ago. Nice thing is I'm giving myself a $ raise in retirement vs. working!

It truly is great. You're going to like it a lot. What I find already is everything is taking me 3X as long to do as before. LOL


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

RBull and Nemo2's days sound about right. 

Only recently retired but I am identifying with the saying: 

'Retirement is great, I get up every morning with nothing to do but by the time it's time to go to bed, I still only have half of it done!'


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I work 2 days a week outside the home. I've worked since I was 12 (not counting babysitting jobs) and now I'm in my 40's I am thankful to be able to work part time. Mind you we have two young (7 and 3) children at home, and they are much more work than my "work", but the pay back is golden.

My husband and I plan to retire in 13 years and travel on a modest budget.


----------

